
Why Tim Cook is Steve Ballmer and why he still has his job at Apple - cft
http://www.businessinsider.com/tim-cook-is-steve-ballmer-2016-10
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12778470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12778470)

------
coldtea
> _Despite Microsoft’s remarkable financial performance, as Microsoft CEO
> Ballmer failed to understand and execute on the five most important
> technology trends of the 21stcentury: in search – losing to Google; in
> smartphones – losing to Apple; in mobile operating systems – losing to
> Google /Apple; in media – losing to Apple/Netflix; and in the cloud – losing
> to Amazon._

So what new markets exactly does Apple miss now that competitors have?

